# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Bio-Pellets versus SPS/LPs

## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Gostaria de colocar aqui uma questão e obter o vosso contributo e testemunho, que se prende com o uso das Bio-Pellets em aquários de recife com SPs e LPs.

Tenho lido que o uso de Bio-Pellets é excelente na redução de nitratos/fosfatos, mas essa redução não acabará por ser em excesso, fazendo com que os corais se defendam e como forma de defesa aumentem as zooxanthelas, levando à perda de cor?

Será que o uso deste mesmo produto em aquários com LPs seja desaconselhado? Todos sabemos, que LPs sao corais que necessitam de águas não tão limpidas, para abrirem no seu explendor, e ao se usar este produto os mesmos não se irão ressentir???



Aguardo as vossas opiniões e testemunhos, pois já existe muita gente a usar este produto, e seria optimo o vosso testemunho.

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Paulo!

Após leituras em fóruns estrangeiros decidi arriscar... e falo em arriscar porque de facto havia casos em que os LPS's ressentiam e acabavam por morrer...

Mas geralmente as mortes resultavam nas primeiras semanas de uso das biopellets e quando as águas ainda não estavam "límpidas". Não se podendo imputar as mortes por falta de alimento.

O que têm dito é que as mortes poderão resultar do aumento rápido das bactérias formando a película característica do seu aumento. Enquanto que os SPS's estão em zona de corrente mais forte vão se limpando; os moles geralmente começam a renovar a pele; e, os LPS's estando em zonas de corrente mais fracas e como não renovam a pele são o elo mais fraco.

São duas as sugestões dadas no uso das biopellets:

1) Dosear lentamente
Começar com uma quantidade inferior das biopearls e ir aumentando ao longo de um mês até a dose recomendada...
Por exemplo: começar com 1/4 da dose e aumentar 1/4 por semana...

2) Única dose
Retirar os LPS's do tanque na primeira semana de uso, ou enquanto a água aparentar a turvez característica do aumento de bactérias.

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas Paulo.

Vou falar baseado na experiência que tenho tido. 
Neste momento retirei as bio-pellets do meu sistema, e também estou a retirar a maior parte dos meus LPS. Isto porque tenho notado que os SPS tem-se retraído bastante e mesmo algumas mortes destes corais. 
Estou a chegar a conclusão que é incompativel ter no mesmo sistema um numero equivalente de LPS e SPS. 
Quanto as bio-pellets decidi retirar porque acho que está a retirar os nitratos em demasia do sistema e os corais precisam dos mesmos.
Já estou sem as bio-pellets há 15 dias e os LPS retirei este fim de semana, mas posso dizer que já noto os SPS mais abertos, a reação dos corais é diferente!
Poderá ter sido mero acaso, mas não me parece!

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Boas Paulo.
> 
> Vou falar baseado na experiência que tenho tido. 
> Neste momento retirei as bio-pellets do meu sistema, e também estou a retirar a maior parte dos meus LPS. Isto porque tenho notado que os SPS tem-se retraído bastante e mesmo algumas mortes destes corais. 
> Estou a chegar a conclusão que é incompativel ter no mesmo sistema um numero equivalente de LPS e SPS. 
> Quanto as bio-pellets decidi retirar porque acho que está a retirar os nitratos em demasia do sistema e os corais precisam dos mesmos.
> Já estou sem as bio-pellets há 15 dias e os LPS retirei este fim de semana, mas posso dizer que já noto os SPS mais abertos, a reação dos corais é diferente!
> Poderá ter sido mero acaso, mas não me parece!
> 
> Abraço


 :Olá: Ola 

Tou a uzar tambem bio-pellets no meu sistema e de facto e fantastico como este produto consegue tratar a agua do aquario!
fica com a agua totalmente clean,o escumador e fundamental pois ele a trabalhar e uma coiza louca...
Todos nos sabemos que os LPS nao gostam de uma agua limpida e por vezes nao se torna compativel ter no mesmo sistema dos SPS.
Tenho 440 litros de agua no sistema(total) e tou a uzar 500ml de bio-pellets,
com um debito de 1500l/2000l hora (nao aconcelhavel !), contudo noto uma enorme diferenca nos corais SPS com mais cor, maior extencao de polipos.
Visto ter so SPS no sistema e quatros colonias de zuanthus e tridacnas , nao se nota em que os zuanthus se prejudiquem ou se sintam com o uzo de bio-pellets vou uzar sim, produto fantastico.

A minha opiniao....!

----------


## Santos Dias

Tiririca disse ; Pessoal eu não sei como é ,mas quando eu usar logo vos conto....

----------


## Santos Dias

> Tiririca disse ; Pessoal eu não sei como é ,mas quando eu usar logo vos conto....


Tal como afirmei ,comecei ausar as bio-pellets há 8 dias ,ainda não dá para ver resultados nos nitratos ,mas ao fim do 4º dia houve uma reação na agua ,a agua ficou  de cor leitosa ,será que isso foi provocado por uma interação entre calcio e as bio..???? aguardo com ansiedade um comentario vosso ,grato..

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Os problemas / efeitos secundários da utilização de bio-pellets provavelmente poderão ser tratados sem a necessidade da "bomba atómica" (ie. deixar de usar).

Provavelmente, ajustando o fluxo de água de entrada/saída do reactor e/ou ajustando a quantidade de bio-pellets utilizada, pode-se conseguir chegar ao desejado equilíbrio...  :yb665: 

Por acaso estava para experimentar as bio-pellets por esta altura, e só não avancei por entretanto estar a experimentar o Zeovit...  :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Tal como afirmei ,comecei ausar as bio-pellets há 8 dias ,ainda não dá para ver resultados nos nitratos ,mas ao fim do 4º dia houve uma reação na agua ,a agua ficou  de cor leitosa ,será que isso foi provocado por uma interação entre calcio e as bio..???? aguardo com ansiedade um comentario vosso ,grato..


Boas,

Pode de facto no inicio do uzo de Bio-Pellets, aparentar a existencia de uma pequena turvez sim, isso pode querer dizer que ha um aumento de BACTERIAS, nada preocupante, no meu cazo eu nao notei muito devido a circulaçao que tenho no AQUA.(no uzo de BIO-Pellets deve haver boa circulação de agua de modo a nao haver pontos mortos )

 1- devia fazer alguns teste a agua para se poder perceber melhor o K da coiza!

2-Verificar tbm se nâo se ta a dar algum tipo de percipitação, so depois se pode obter algum tipo de esclarecimento.

3-Tbm se deve descrever a quantidade de agua que se tem no sistema e quantidade de Bio-Pellets se esta a uzar, que tipo de circulação se esta a uzar para movimentar as BIO.(tipo de reactor)

4-Qual o fluxo a saida do reactor.

ATÊNÇÂO: o uzo de Bio-Pellets é recente,  deve-se ter algum  cuidado na sua utilização.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Tal como afirmei ,comecei ausar as bio-pellets há 8 dias ,ainda não dá para ver resultados nos nitratos ,mas ao fim do 4º dia houve uma reação na agua ,a agua ficou  de cor leitosa ,será que isso foi provocado por uma interação entre calcio e as bio..???? aguardo com ansiedade um comentario vosso ,grato..


Ainda não experimentei as bio-pellets, mas segundo alguns relatos de utilizadores e leituras em fóruns, esse sintoma da água leitosa, parece ser bastante prejudicial para os LPS, sendo que alguns retiram os LPS do aqua enquanto isso se verificar...  :SbOk:

----------


## joaoTomas

A mim isso nao aconteceu felizmente.

----------


## Helena Pais

Também fui adicionando lentamente e não me aconteceu...

----------


## Santos Dias

> Também fui adicionando lentamente e não me aconteceu...


Olá Cara amiga ,Não sei que tipo de bio-pellets usa ,mas as minhas não são de adicionar lentamente (tipo gotas) :Admirado:  as minhas estão colacadas num filtro de fluídos, toda a agua do aqua passa por ele em circuito ,grato pela atenção ...

----------


## joaoTomas

> Olá Cara amiga ,Não sei que tipo de bio-pellets usa ,mas as minhas não são de adicionar lentamente (tipo gotas) as minhas estão colacadas num filtro de fluídos, toda a agua do aqua passa por ele em circuito ,grato pela atenção ...


O que a Helena quis dizer foi que aumentou a dosagem dos biopellets lentamente em vez de introduzir logo os 500mg que o pacote tras. E essa é a melhor maneira de introduzir os biopellets no reactor, eu não o fiz mas ao inicio baixei o fluxo da bomba acabando por aumentar pouco a pouco e também nunca tive esse problema.

----------


## Santos Dias

> O que a Helena quis dizer foi que aumentou a dosagem dos biopellets lentamente em vez de introduzir logo os 500mg que o pacote tras. E essa é a melhor maneira de introduzir os biopellets no reactor, eu não o fiz mas ao inicio baixei o fluxo da bomba acabando por aumentar pouco a pouco e também nunca tive esse problema.


Ok amigo Joao ,eu tambem reduzi o caudal da bomba de forma a tornar o fluxo mais lentinho..grato  :SbOk:

----------


## Helena Pais

Exactamente... Como foi dito, para a minha litragem e fazendo 100g por 100l e tendo um aquário com 300l fiz assim:

1.ª Semana: 100g
2.ª Semana: +100g
4.ª Semana: + 100g

Todos os meses vou adicionando uma colher de sopa...

----------


## Santos Dias

> Tiririca disse ; Pessoal eu não sei como é ,mas quando eu usar logo vos conto....


Após 1 mês de uso ,noto que os corais estão mais vivos e o escumador dá mais "rentabilidade ".
Quero com isto dizer ,que retiro mais materia morta através do escumador fruto da actividade bacteriana das bio...
Os nitratos baixaram de 10ml para 5ml ,o que me deixa muito feliz... :SbSourire: 
Aguardemos por mais  feitos destas maravilhosas Pellets ...

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Estou a chegar a conclusão que é incompativel ter no mesmo sistema um numero equivalente de LPS e SPS. 
> Quanto as bio-pellets decidi retirar porque acho que está a retirar os nitratos em demasia do sistema e os corais precisam dos mesmos.
> Já estou sem as bio-pellets há 15 dias e os LPS retirei este fim de semana, mas posso dizer que já noto os SPS mais abertos, a reação dos corais é diferente!


Estou um pouco enferrujado, mas cá vai a minha opinião.

Biopelets, vodka, açúcar, zeovite, refúgios, reactores de nitratos (enxofre), todos são métodos diferentes mas com a mesma finalidade, a remoção de nitratos e fosfatos.

Simplificando, Biopelets é um composto orgânico que oferece às bactérias uma fonte rica de nutrientes que proporciona a sua rápida multiplicação muito semelhante à vodka, a única diferença é que no caso das biopelets as bactérias encontra-se concentradas num filtro fluidizado, enquanto que no método de vodka estas encontram-se espalhadas na coluna de agua, na prática resultado é o mesmo.

Em alguns casos quando a dose inicial é elevada dá-se um branqueamento da coluna de agua, o numero de bactérias é tanto que a agua pode tornar-se opaca. 
A rápida multiplicação das bactérias, consome alguma quantidade de nitrato e fosfato, estas ao morrerem e ao serem removidas por meios mecânicos (escumador) tornam este método efectivo na remoção de nitrato, mas existe um senão.
Todos os corais fotossintéticos, necessitam de nitratos para manterem as suas funções biológicas e simbióticas com as zooxanthelas, uns mais que outros, SPS ou LPS.

Sem este composto químico, estas perdem a sua capacidade de produzir alimento para si e para o seu hospedeiro, começa a notar-se um tom menos vivo da coloração do coral e dá-se o branqueamento, podendo levar à morte do coral caso a falta de nitrato seja prolongada. O mesmo fenómeno se passa quando a temperatura da agua atinge valores acima dos normais durante um certo período, dá-se a morte das zooxanthelas e consequentemente o branqueamento e a morte do coral.

O semelhante também aconteçe com a acumulação de fosfato mas com contornos um pouco diferentes, o coral perde a capacidade de calcificação, pára de crescer, perde a sua coloração característica e ganha um tom castanho.

Um dos segredos do sucesso, encontra-se no equilíbrio entre o nitrato e o seu consumo, corais, algas coralinas, e macro algas, todos consomem nitrato, e este equilíbrio poderá ser mantido por qualquer um dos métodos já falados ou simplesmente por TPAs, mas mantendo sempre esse equilíbrio estável e nunca privando o aquário de uma total falta de nitrato o que tem sucedido em alguns casos.

Sou da opinião que Biopelets ou outros métodos de remoção de nitrato deveriam ser mais utilizados em aquários super populados (FLWLR) ou  povoados maioritamente por corais não fotossintéticos (o que não é o nosso exemplo), ou caso o sistema tenha perdido a sua capacidade natural de eliminação de nitrato por parte do seu filtro biológico.

Pessoalmente não utilizo qualquer metodo de controlo de nitrato, uso permanentemente rowaphos para remover fosfatos, e recorro a TPAs sempre que os valores ultrapassem o estipulado.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas.
Tenho verificado que a introdução drástica de biopellets no sistema leva a uma queda acentuada do ph, isto é algo que tenho notado em aquarios de amigos que aderiram a este sistema, daí a introdução das mesmas deve ser faseada.
No meu caso, estoua 2 meses sem biopellets e com um aumento ligeiro da carga organica e noto cores mais vivas nos corais e um crescimento maior dos mesmos.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Boas.
> Tenho verificado que a introdução drástica de biopellets no sistema leva a uma queda acentuada do ph, isto é algo que tenho notado em aquarios de amigos que aderiram a este sistema, daí a introdução das mesmas deve ser faseada.
> No meu caso, estoua 2 meses sem biopellets e com um aumento ligeiro da carga organica e noto cores mais vivas nos corais e um crescimento maior dos mesmos.


Faz todo o sentido que com o aumento da pop. de bácterias se produza mais CO2 e consequentemente o pH fique mais baixo.

Subscrevo tudo o que o Vitor Pestana disse.  :Palmas:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Um dos segredos do sucesso, encontra-se no equilíbrio entre o nitrato e o seu consumo, corais, algas coralinas, e macro algas, todos consomem nitrato, e este equilíbrio poderá ser mantido por qualquer um dos métodos já falados ou simplesmente por TPAs, mas mantendo sempre esse equilíbrio estável e nunca privando o aquário de uma total falta de nitrato o que tem sucedido em alguns casos.


Exacto Vítor . Eu defendo há muito tempo que a verdadeira questão não é reduzir os nitratos duma forma forçada mas sim colocar os corais em vantagem competitiva para os mesmos relativa e nomeadamente às algas indesejáveis . Quantas vez basta melhor a iluminação e/ou o fornecimento de calcio e carbonatos e/ou a circulação para que os SPS cresçam muito mais rápido e superem as algas. 
Eu penso que as Bio-Pellets tal como o Vítor disse poderão ser excelentes para aquários como os meus de Peixes e rocha viva com alguns corais moles . Mas também com os meus nitratos há vários anos não ultrapassam os 5 a 10 não vale a pena experimentar LOL. A DSB do aquário que costumo chamar lagoa tem feito o seu trabalho.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Correcto Rui,

Um valor de Nitrato entre os 5 e os 10 são perfeitos para um aquário de SPS, isto se o mesmo dispor corais em quantidades que possam competir com as algas evitando desta forma o seu aparecimento, coralina também dá uma grande ajuda, também estas algas consomem nitrato. 

Outro aspecto importante sobre este método são as ciano bactérias.

Muitas vezes o que leva o aquariofilista a utilizar este ou outro método semelhante é o aparecimento de ciano bactérias, muitas vezes associadas a agua com demasiada carga orgânica, mas neste caso acontece algo peculiar, o numero de ciano bactérias após a adição tem tendência a aumentar e a razão é bastante simples, o factor que despoleta a reprodução de bactérias é o mesmo, e literalmente estamos a apagar um fogo com gasolina.

O caso das bio pelletes tem aqui uma vantagem em relação à vodka, o alimento das bactérias fica retido dentro de um filtro e não se propaga tão facilmente por todo o aquário, tirando este facto ambos os métodos (bio pellets, vodka, açucar) tem o mesmo "principio activo" e são praticamente iguais.




> Tenho verificado que a introdução drástica de biopellets no sistema leva a uma queda acentuada do ph, isto é algo que tenho notado em aquarios de amigos que aderiram a este sistema, daí a introdução das mesmas deve ser faseada.





> Faz todo o sentido que com o aumento da pop. de bácterias se produza mais CO2 e consequentemente o pH fique mais baixo.


É exactamente isso que sucede, vastas quantidades de oxigenio são consumidas e o pH tem tendência para baixar, se o valor for abrupto, é um sinal que ultrapassamos o limite.

Considero as bio pelletes beneficas mas teremos sempre de manter sempre um olho clinico especialmente nos corais, nunca deixando os preciosos nitratos chegar a zero.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá compnheiros.




> Um dos segredos do sucesso, encontra-se no equilíbrio entre o nitrato e o seu consumo, corais, algas coralinas, e macro algas, todos consomem nitrato, e este equilíbrio poderá ser mantido por qualquer um dos métodos já falados ou simplesmente por TPAs, mas mantendo sempre esse equilíbrio estável e nunca privando o aquário de uma total falta de nitrato o que tem sucedido em alguns casos.
> Vitor Pestana


Isto que o Vitor fala e a pura das verdades sem o equilibrio do sistema não há sucesso.
Mas se pensarmos um pouco e ver as coisas de outra maneira.
 Quem coloca os fosfatos e nitratos na agua?
E se tentarmos eliminar o problema na sua fonte de contaminação, assim deixavamos de usar produtos para retirar os fosfatos e nitratos.
Penso que o equilibrio consegue se com algum planeamento, tamanho do aquario, quantidade de rocha viva, corais (LPS ou SPS), numeros de peixes, escumador etc... se algum destes factores estiver errado nós vamos passar a vida a gastar dinheiro porque é mais facil ir a loja comprar o produto A ou B para eliminar os fosfatos e nitratos do que ver se esta alguma coisa de errado no nosso sistema.
Depois se quebramos a rotina do aquario dá-se a desgraça porque nos fazemos parte desse sistema e não faziamos a minima ideia. :SbSourire2: 

Eu uso as bio-pellets a 2 meses porque gosto de exprimentar tudo para poder aprender e discutir, também já usei vodka, açúcar, refúgios com algas e mangais, DSB "20cm" e reactores de fosfatos com rowaphos este ultimo para mim é o que me deu melhores resultados, retira só fosfatos com uma rapidez incrivel e deixa a agua cristalina, mas para um aquario de 1000L sai caro e nem toda as loja têm.
Quando começei a usar o bio-pellets além "PH" que falaram, notei que os corais como as acroporas creceram mais e ficam com cores mais vivas, mas as montiporas não gostaram muito os LPS ficaram indiferentes a mudança deve ter sido porque tenho muitos peixes.


-Já agora o erro do meu sistema é ter peixes a mais e grandes "15 a 25cm" e não gostar de vê los passar fome. :SbSourire2: 



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire24:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Olá compnheiros.
> 
> 
> 
> Isto que o Vitor fala e a pura das verdades sem o equilibrio do sistema não há sucesso.
> Mas se pensarmos um pouco e ver as coisas de outra maneira.
>  Quem coloca os fosfatos e nitratos na agua?
> E se tentarmos eliminar o problema na sua fonte de contaminação, assim deixavamos de usar produtos para retirar os fosfatos e nitratos.
> Penso que o equilibrio consegue se com algum planeamento, tamanho do aquario, quantidade de rocha viva, corais (LPS ou SPS), numeros de peixes, escumador etc... se algum destes factores estiver errado nós vamos passar a vida a gastar dinheiro porque é mais facil ir a loja comprar o produto A ou B para eliminar os fosfatos e nitratos do que ver se esta alguma coisa de errado no nosso sistema.
> ...


 :Olá: Amigo Rogerio, podes ter muita razão, mas só discordo numa coisa "_Rowaphos nem toda as loja têm_" quantos Kilos queres. :SbSourire2: 
Cumprimentos da Familia Santos, Quintinhas Charneca.

----------


## joaoTomas

De facto cada aquario tem a sua historia, o meu filto bio pellets tem agora mais ou menos 2 meses de funcionamento e desci de 25ppm para 0,5ppm e nenhum coral se ressentiu, em vez de ir aumentando a dose de biopellets fui aumentando o fluxo da bomba. Até hoje só tive resultados positivos, entretanto estou a ponderar ligar a bomba 12h/dia para que nao chegue a 0ppm.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Então qual o vosso relato do uso dos Biopellets, em sistemas com LPS.

Gostaria de saber a vossa experiência nos vossos sistemas.

----------

